# Rusty Ridge Sat.



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the late report, been real busy.Hit the ridge sat. and caught a limit of mingos,and a few nice grouper.:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yum, it's whats for dinner.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice fish and what an Icey Tec..I recon you put some fish in that thing!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We went out there for the first time a few weeks ago and couldn't find the dern area!!! I had 4 sets of numbers to it fromdifferent sourcestoo... Can you shed some light on what / where to look?!!

This report makes me jealous, LOL.. Great catch...


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

vermillions sure do fry nice


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Heck yeah way to go brother.


----------



## knotayacht (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome Fish !!

Im so glad to be here in Pensacola and pics like this keep me fired up.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Real Nice!!!:clap:clap


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Reel Finatical

I PM'd a set of rusty ridge numbers to you a couple of weeks ago. Were they close to the numbers you had?

Mark W


----------

